# Wearing a face mask and full face shield in public places, mandatory - IATF



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

MANILA, Philippines - It will be mandatory to wear a face mask and full coverage face shield every time you leave the house, according to Malacañang. Based on Resolution No. 88 issued by the Inter-Agency Task Force for the Management of Emerging Infectious Diseases (IATF-MEID), prohibit the wearing of half-face shields or those designed for only half of the face to be protected when in public place. According to Presidential Spokesperson Harry Roque, this will be implemented to prevent the widespread spread of novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) this holiday season. "It's really because of the possibility that we will have a surge this holiday season so it's an additional protection to prevent the surge. All of this, will not be required if it is not good for our health, ”said Roque. He said it depends on the local governments whether to impose penalties or fines on anyone who violates the said rule. RRD (from report by Correspondent Rosalie Coz) 









Site is undergoing maintenance


Site will be available soon. Thank you for your patience! Facebook Twitter YouTube Instagram




www.untvweb.com


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> MANILA, Philippines - It will be mandatory to wear a face mask and full coverage face shield every time you leave the house, according to Malacañang. Based on Resolution No. 88 issued by the Inter-Agency Task Force for the Management of Emerging Infectious Diseases (IATF-MEID), prohibit the wearing of half-face shields or those designed for only half of the face to be protected when in public place. According to Presidential Spokesperson Harry Roque, this will be implemented to prevent the widespread spread of novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) this holiday season. "It's really because of the possibility that we will have a surge this holiday season so it's an additional protection to prevent the surge. All of this, will not be required if it is not good for our health, ”said Roque. He said it depends on the local governments whether to impose penalties or fines on anyone who violates the said rule. RRD (from report by Correspondent Rosalie Coz)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not just wear a military GAS MASK???? there are filters that can be cut and installed in each side of the mask. HAHA


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Why not just wear a military GAS MASK???? there are filters that can be cut and installed in each side of the mask. HAHA


Well art all I can say is that might be a good option but simply wearing masks/social distancing and then later face shields has given the Filipino people 80 deaths per million while the US is running at over 930 deaths per million.......... where did this start? I know where and I'm sure in your heart you also.
It's too late for your gas mask as the damage is done. The horse bolted.
Australia sits at 35 deaths per million, still sad but the people listened to and suffered the lock downs and requirements to keep our brothers and sisters alive.

OMO to the sad situation situation that many countries around the world are suffering.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I am unsure if shields will offer much, but not too worried about it. We have been wearing shields on public transport, and in the malls, for months already (Iloilo & Boracay). It is not that big a deal, the shield is more comfortable than the mask.

And... what they are doing here is working. We have 100 million people in the PIs, and under 9,000 deaths. The US has 300 million people and over 300,000 deaths. Whatever we are doing here sure is working better than some places! No complaints, from me. Just some grumbling ha ha


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We went to the mall today and I ditched the flimsy face shield for the one photo'd below it's easier for me to breath in and not flat against my face. I have feeling these face shields will continue to develop.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> We went to the mall today and I ditched the flimsy face shield for the one photo'd below it's easier for me to breath in and not flat against my face. I have feeling these face shields will continue to develop.
> View attachment 98777


Hasn't there been a recent edict that partial sheilds are not allowed. Also a face sheild doesn't filter the air so is in no way a substitute for a mask, you should use both, not one or the other.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Hasn't there been a recent edict that partial sheilds are not allowed. Also a face sheild doesn't filter the air so is in no way a substitute for a mask, you should use both, not one or the other.


I read online that half face shields are not allowed - but I see lots of people wearing them... so... you know...


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> We went to the mall today and I ditched the flimsy face shield for the one photo'd below it's easier for me to breath in and not flat against my face. I have feeling these face shields will continue to develop.
> View attachment 98777


Looks like an eggplant, does everything appear purple?

I've seen those too and I'll buy one when I can find a less fruity color.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

This will work. Just cut the filters for the virus and install in this mask. hahahhaha


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> View attachment 98778
> This will work. Just cut the filters for the virus and install in this mask. hahahhaha


Would you be able to get that under a face shield.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Gard D----I am working on producing a face shield that will go over this mask. hahhahahaah


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

greenstreak1946 said:


> This will work. Just cut the filters for the virus and install in this mask. hahahhaha


 I don¨t remember how military masks are constructed, many years since I did obligatoric military service, but recently I got told the USER can get protected by such, BUT no protection at all for OTHERS by the air go straight out.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Lunkan---i don't remember either. I remember wearing one in basic training when going in the gas tent. But, with the new filters then it should filter the air going out. I really don;t know.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Hasn't there been a recent edict that partial sheilds are not allowed. Also a face sheild doesn't filter the air so is in no way a substitute for a mask, you should use both, not one or the other.


The Half Shields are basically useless and not allowed in most stores but some were allowing the use, with the new requirements they arent' allowed. And so both the face shield and mask must be worn, this requirment might go away after the holidays but I'm not too sure.



Tukaram said:


> I read online that half face shields are not allowed - but I see lots of people wearing them... so... you know...


I've only seen a few people wearing the half mask and including me up until this new requirment came out but I was told I couldnt' wear the half mask in some of hte major chained grocery stores.



Shadowman said:


> Looks like an eggplant, does everything appear purple?
> No... I was debating on what color or clear plastic to go with and so I picked this one because It does give some relief with the sun sort of like glasses.
> 
> I've seen those too and I'll buy one when I can find a less fruity color.


They have clear and all the other colors, the new shield is easier to breath with as compared to those flat flimsy plastic ones that fit too close to the nose.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Works for me...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Looks like an eggplant, does everything appear purple?
> 
> I've seen those too and I'll buy one when I can find a less fruity color.


I forgot to mention the top part of the shield has the color or shading but it fades to clear towards the middle area and then completely clear the bottom half area and no more fogging up.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

what is this world coming to?????? 40 million years ago we lost the dinosaurs. Now we may lose all humans!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Lunkan---i don't remember either. I remember wearing one in basic training when going in the gas tent. But, with the new filters then it should filter the air going out. I really don;t know.


 Military gasmasks are made to protect the USER so why would they bother to filter the air going out ?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Every industrial type of face mask, both half and full face I have ever seen or used does not filter the air going out. ( I have used many different models of safety masks in different environments.) They only protect the user, not the others from the user. 

Even the N95 masks with the exhaust vent have been disallowed in Philippine hospitals because of this.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Lunkan said:


> Military gasmasks are made to protect the USER so why would they bother to filter the air going out ?


hey Lunkan----I said a person could alter the military mask and use filters to filter the air going out. I said the filters could be cut to fit the mask.

art


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hmm from my house to south Supermarket just out of curiosity i counted how many people i saw without a face mask ! Total not inc children was 37 ! In our Barangay No Barangay patrols etc enforcing masks etc i wonder why ? Being a Foriegner i always go out with a face mask and a shield and i carry a copy of my acr card and the Barangay pass ! Have had no problems locally as one of the wifes late Brothers was a police officer and a army Specials services soldier im well known locally !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Bob, I think that there may be a clause, I can't remember though that allows those with breathing issues to modify their use such as walking or riding the bikes because you sure exert more energy and so the need to breath is real, but for sure you won't be getting into any store without that face mask on but I have noticed that in some area's the shield is not worn inside or some leeway allowed.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Most of those i saw were standing or sitting outside their homes ! Even a few yards away from the Barangay hall !


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Well, so many claim breathing problems so they don't wear protection. My brother is one of them. He was diagnosed with COPD at the Va but he can work in his garage all day and excerpt himself with no problem. when going out he won't wear a mask. Claims he got COPD. I consider it bull****. 

art


----------

